# Winchester .308 Barrel



## rdabpenman (Mar 30, 2013)

With a .308 center band and a .308 for the cap.
Need the center band to prevent the cross refill cap from bottoming out on finial stud
when the refill is retracted.
Cleaned the projectile and casings with Brasso, polished with Fitz, wiped down with lacquer
thinner, plugged .308 casing necks with Play-Doh, plugged projectile nib with bees wax and
applied 4 coats of lacquer using my "Dipping Method".

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03666.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03660.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 31, 2013)

Haven't seen one like that!! I like it. What is Fitz?


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 31, 2013)

That is neat..... Bullet pens are very popular here in NM and TX


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Apr 2, 2013)

Les, your work always amazes me, but this one...WOW.:hatsoff:


----------

